# New Dating Sim Where You Date Bugs



## TrishaCat (Nov 22, 2013)

So, apparently there is a dating sim that was released recently where you date insects and other assorted creatures, such as perhaps a preying mantis.
That's right. You date a preying mantis. And other bugs.







Screenshot

[video=youtube;PdWOBDafTog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdWOBDafTog[/video]
(gameplay)


Kind of reminds me of Hatoful Boyfriend (a dating sim where you date pidgeons)

Btw, did I mention that in this you play a human?
You play a human in this.


Really, really, strange idea this game is, but really hilarious as far as ideas go, in a way.

So, have any of you heard of this? Any of you play it? What did you think?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds dumb.

Not weird. I know I've fapped to my share of insects. Just dumb.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

That professor is a 10/10.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2013)

*reads title
Oh hey that sounds like monmonsu quest...


Battlechili1 said:


> actual bugs


Dear diary:
Today I saw some weird shit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2013)

Why is it always schoolgirls?

Like. God damn. Don't hentai artists get tired of this shit after a while? How about a little fucking variety.

And no giant mantises don't count as variety because they're just mantis schoolgirls.

STOP.
BEING.
SO.
FUCKING.
BORING.
JAPAN.
GOSH.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah, 5 eyed praying mantis school girls are SO vanilla.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 22, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Why is it always schoolgirls?
> 
> Like. God damn. Don't hentai artists get tired of this shit after a while? How about a little fucking variety.
> 
> ...


It might not even be a hentai dating sim.
Either way, I'd have to agree. Schoolgirl thing is boring.


SirRob said:


> That professor is a 10/10.


I dunno man, that mantis has got a might fine abdomen.
joke


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 22, 2013)

This is what the Monster High toy line / show SHOULD have been.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 22, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> This is what the Monster High toy line / show SHOULD have been.


That would have been the weirdest show ever.. and it would have been hit for the lone fact of how strange it would have been.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 22, 2013)

So, uh, does finishing the Praying Mantis storypath end in an Non-Standard Game Over?


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Why is it always schoolgirls?
> 
> Like. God damn. Don't hentai artists get tired of this shit after a while? How about a little fucking variety.
> 
> ...


Where else other than high school would you date a praying mantis exactly?


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 23, 2013)

Maolfunction said:


> Where else other than high school would you date a praying mantis exactly?


Animal crossing spin off?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 23, 2013)

Morenatsu was disturbing enough and now we've gone off the deep end. This is amazing for its weirdness.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 23, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> Animal crossing spin off?


You're basically playing Morenatsu at that point.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Nov 23, 2013)

Someone give Uncle Kage a call and tell him his quest is over.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 23, 2013)

Legit interested in the two guys in that video if only because they look different. I just hope this isn't a generic dating sim with different looking people.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2013)

That's fucking hilarious. Any bee babes? 
If not, the creators can burn to cinders!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Ruethel said:


> I thought Morenatsu was pretty good, the characters in that one actually felt original and interesting, not just like school girl rip off characters with bug faces.  Although still corny, the situations in Morenatsu seemed much less "staged" than most other dating games I've seen.



This is disturbing because I could envision a human/animal relationship, I was that one kid in elementary school that thought the Big Bad Wolf would have made a good husband for Little Red. I aged her about twenty years and made her into a desperate 30-something bachelorette. I even envisioned them having wolf/human children. Since both the main character and the majority of animals seen in Morenatsu are mammals of some sort, I think we can understand why someone would be tempted by a zoomorphic animal if he/she was attractive enough. But bugs look different than animals even after allowing them to walk on two legs.


----------

